# r3 sl vs 2011 r3



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

My R3-SL use to beat the crap out of me. So I bought an RS. The RS is great buttttt. So I've been wishing for an R3 with a slightly taller head tube and slightly longer chain stay. POOF the 2011 R3. So, does anyone have any experience with the R3-sl vs the 2011 R3?


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

tocoldmn said:


> My R3-SL use to beat the crap out of me. So I bought an RS. The RS is great buttttt. So I've been wishing for an R3 with a slightly taller head tube and slightly longer chain stay. POOF the 2011 R3. So, does anyone have any experience with the R3-sl vs the 2011 R3?


I have an 2008 R3-SL now and am wondering the same thing, what is the main difference in the two frames, would the 2011 frame be as good, if not better than the 08 SL? And what advances in technology have come along in the two frames, would the upgrade be worth it, I love my SL.

cheers

Ralph


----------

